# Former Co op department store, Manchester 0617



## Bignickb (Jun 27, 2017)

Newton Heath, a place of history? Surprisingly - Yes! A group of young men who worked in a local Train shed started their own football team in the 1878 and called themselves Newton Heath Lancashire and Yorkshire Railway team. You now know them under another title; Manchester United!
And not far from the site where they played was this terracotta facia building that had caught my attention a few times and once I saw the Demolition sign - I knew that I had to have a look!
The building has had many different identities over the years:
Failsworth Industrial society, Co-op department store, Rosedale shopping centre and now - surprise suprise, development into flats!
The ground floor had a selection of store fronts ranging from a Chemist, a Beauty shop, a Bed supplier and Adult Superstore (Whatever that could be)
Long into its' decline, it was used for storage and reported in the Manchester Evening News for having over Fifty thousand collectable records just sat there getting damp and plopped on by pigeons. So naturally people got down there and ransacked it. There are still a few records left over but taking some breaks the line between a stiff ticking off or a night in the cells!
I had a good look round and found it to be pigeon hell! It stunk of their poo and they kept flying at me the little twats! A mask is advised!
It looks impressive and seems to go on forever! After a while I saw others entering another section so I decided to slip out in case it was Secca! By chance I met them at the entrance point and freaked them out a little. They were a couple of young Explore rookies who certainly had all the credentials and the attitude that is required in this scene. We went back in and they showed me a few more surprises that I had missed!
I can't find much regarding timelines in the building history so I've had to leave this a bit vague.
On with the pics!

External: It was a beautiful day!



Entertainment:



Turret:



Sunshine on the first floor:




Old Cloakroom:



Signage:



Rear section:



Sunlight and awful wallpaper:



Posh single urinal - and it's last user:



Hand powered lift!



Tank on the stairs:



Top floor:



Main shop floor - or Ballroom:



Turret position and unsafe floor below it!:



Chemist!:


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 27, 2017)

Quite a nice old building that well captured.


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2017)

You made a good job of that, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice one, thanks. I'm not sure I've ever seen a corner urinal before?!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 28, 2017)

Thorough job that and that pigeon on the loo, lol.


----------



## BoneDust (Jun 29, 2017)

Whatever might you find in the adult superstore? Is that where people buy Bovril and those handkerchiefs they put on their heads when it's sunny? Either way, fantastic photos!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Is it me thats havin tech issues which I wudn't be surprised about...but i can't see any of ur images, just photobucket logo saying update ur account to allow 3rd party hosting???

Sounds rather interesting by the other comments lol!


----------

